# Stewart County



## Researcher31726 (Sep 1, 2007)

Just checking in.
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 13, 2007)

How things going in this neck of the woods?
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 22, 2007)

Are y'all having any luck sticking some deer? I've got a friend that's an LEO, and his patrol car is a deer-magnet.
Sue


----------



## pipestem (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm hunting the Stewart / Quitman County line on GA 39.  I've seen 10-15 deer having been out about 4 mornings.  I killed a small doe on Saturday about 0910 Eastern with my blackpowder weapon.  So far, I've seen a fair amount of deer and no coyotes or pigs yet.
regards,
Mike


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 17, 2007)

Great, Mike! That's some pretty country up there!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 21, 2007)

How was the opener?
Sue


----------



## crosscut (Nov 4, 2007)

I was there opening weekend of rifle season opening up my camp. dindnt hear much shootin except for the range at the management area did jump a few does while i was clearing a trail. hope to be back up there before this weekend.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 4, 2007)

Crosscut,
Thanks for the report! Welcome back to GA!
Sue


----------



## snorky (Nov 12, 2007)

*looking for circle J*

Can someone please tell me the ph# or a contact for this club.Thank's,Archie--813-918-8775


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 12, 2007)

snorky said:


> Can someone please tell me the ph# or a contact for this club.Thank's,Archie--813-918-8775




Snorky,
I'm not familiar with them, but I'll do some checking for you. Were they located near Lumpkin or Richland? Got a  highway # they're close by?  
Sue


----------



## eagles88 (Dec 7, 2007)

How are things going in Stewart County?  I plan on hunting Hannahatchee later this month.


----------



## marlinluver (Dec 9, 2007)

*Shot this 12 pt Dec 7*

I shot this 12 point friday. It was about 11:30 and I hadnt seen any deer for 2 days. I was trying to decide weather or not to stay in my stand.. So I said ************ with it Ill just take catch me some zzz. I was in a climber so I kicked my feet up on the tree and threw the hood up on my jacket and just as I did that I saw Mr big out of the corner of my eye LOL...


----------



## Redhand (Dec 10, 2007)

Congrats!  Man what a beauty.  I would be very proud of him!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 22, 2007)

Marlin,
That is a beaut! He was just waiting to hear you snoring to come out of hiding!
Sue


----------

